# What load?



## Hanshi (Nov 24, 2011)

After reading posts and limited testing I've settled on my interim spring turkey load. It goes like this: 70 grains Goex 2F, op card wad, 1/8" lubed felt wad and an 80 grain measure/approx 1.4oz of #6. At 25 yards the pattern is okay with the larger shot packing more energy than #71/2. Further testing will wait until season's over.

What load(s) do you plan using this spring?


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Some where near 30 grains of 4350 under a 85gr HPBT serria game king.

 Al


----------



## Hanshi (Nov 24, 2011)

Where does the flint go? oke:


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Flint is west of Port Huron, south of Saginaw, east of Lansing and north of Detroit. So it isn't in the middle of the state.

 Al


----------



## Hanshi (Nov 24, 2011)

Hey! No need to be so serious all the time; lighten up and do some kidding. :rollin:

Be lighthearted like me in this picture. I smile like this just about all the time.  eace:


----------



## Hanshi (Nov 24, 2011)

Ooops! wrong picture; that's a ....well, I don't know.










Me last Christmas.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Flint is west of Port Huron, south of Saginaw, east of Lansing and north of Detroit. So it isn't in the middle of the state. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

 Al


----------

